# Help with a 14month old with cows milk allergy



## Michael Brooks (Nov 8, 2015)

My little one, Grayson has just been diagnosed as being "most likely" allergic to cows milk protein. We had a GI scope done about a week ago because he was having issues gaining weight. They instructed us to use Nutramigen formula which does not contain cows milk but still offers enough protein. Here is my dilemma: Grayson is an awesome eater but even before the new formula, it was difficult to get him to drink his dairy toddler formula. He absolutely loathes the nutramigen. I know I can get all of his required nutrients through food. He loves kidney beans, chicken (even livers), olives, fruits, vegetables etc... If I can get him his required calories including vitamins, proteins, calcium and iron through food feedings; can I go that route? I am posting here because it is the weekend and this Friday was his first attempt at the nutramigen. Are there other things in formula that he is missing out on? It would so much easier for us to provide him with his nutrition through food and keep his liquids to water and occasional juices. What are others thoughts on this?


----------



## askyourmother (Dec 1, 2015)

Have you considered combining the formula into some sort of smoothie? Just a thought.


----------



## frances bakin' (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't see any need to push the formula. I would have hated it at his age too and I know plenty of kids who were raised vegan or otherwise dairy free and did just fine on real food.


----------



## heyxxmcfly (Jan 2, 2013)

Nutramigen greatly helped my ds when we found out he was allergic to spy and dairy. If you think you're able to get him the nutrients he needs through food then go for it. But if you have any doubt at all that there is something missing, I would defiantly try to give him at least one serving of the nutramigen daily. Just in case. 

We did put it into an almond milk and fruit smoothie and ds took it till he saw me make them one day at age 3.


----------



## TeddyCan (Jan 23, 2016)

Your kid will be absolutely fine even without cow's milk. Cow milk is essential for the cows, not for human beings. Strictly avoid cow milk from his diet. Rather start giving him chicken, fish, and egg during meal time as you have already told. You can give him a dessert afterwards like fruit puree with custard made from calcium enriched oat milk.


----------



## abostonfamily (Dec 18, 2015)

My DS has cow milk allergy - they thought it was intolerance from age 5 mos and only confirmed it was an allergy at 18 mos (due to multiple contact reactions) in spite of blood tests showing it as an allergy earlier! His PCP referred me to a nutritionist who is the chief of dept at a leading hospital in the US at 5 mos diagnosis. In spite of her credentials I just couldn't get in line with her. I was breastfeeding (for 18 mos) because of allergy and she kept trying to push soy milk even though he was intolerant of that (diarrhea) and it was showing as a more mild allergen on blood tests too. She even suggested on more than one occasion that I quit breastfeeding and give formula. DS has always been a great eater and I was never bothered by not consuming milk/soy products myself so I could nurse, but she kept maintaining breastmilk was insufficient. 

Finally at 18 mos when he was referred to an allergist and confirmed as having a true milk allergy I talked it over with the allergist who like me couldn't understand the nutritionist's preoccupation with getting DS to have soymilk given that it upset his stomach. I told him I was ready to wean though and was thinking about oatmeal milk. He agreed that nutritionally oatmeal was the best of the remaining milk's because of high protein content but also wanted me to make sure DS was having regular exposure to nuts - so suggested using almond and/or cashew milk too. Now at 2 yrs, DS mostly drinks water, sometimes oatmeal milk, and I use almond milk and coconut milk as substitutes in cooking. DS eats a lot of cashews. 

All this to say that like TeddyCan said cow milk is for baby cows, Drs opinions don't always agree and don't always make sense and aren't always right (like when no one but me was recognizing the milk allergy!), and if your little one is eating a variety of proteins and vegetables there is absolutely nothing to sweat. Life without cow milk also keeps getting easier. There are great cake mixes and everything out there so you can easily offer your little one all the same foods as other kids have. Check out Daiya brand non-dairy cheeses and their amazing non-dairy cheesecake if you haven't already.


----------



## DynoMa (Mar 6, 2016)

*Dairy Free*



TeddyCan said:


> Your kid will be absolutely fine even without cow's milk. Cow milk is essential for the cows, not for human beings. Strictly avoid cow milk from his diet. Rather start giving him chicken, fish, and egg during meal time as you have already told. You can give him a dessert afterwards like fruit puree with custard made from calcium enriched oat milk.


I agree - Cow milk is for cows. A friend just turned me on to this site: prchapp (dot) com. You can filter purees by allergens (also organic, nonGMO, etc.). It's pretty convenient and maybe will help you find some dairy free products.:smile:


----------



## abi1212 (Aug 2, 2016)

Toddler magic tea is an organic home remedy that helped with my toddler's tummy ache and whole milk intolerance.


----------

